
Create a 3D Printed QR Code Using Python - brendanmcd
https://kite.com/blog/3d-printed-wifi-access-qr-codes-part-1
======
ezrast
This headline is peak 2010's.

~~~
brendanmcd
Have to put our 3D printers to good use!

